# @ die RM-User: Eure Erfahrungen mit Gleitlagerpflege



## drul (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
bin mal wieder dabei (nein eigentlich dachte ich ich sei schon fertig), den Hinterbau meines Element (Gleitlager) zu warten.

Diesmal gab's einen neuen Satz Kunststoffbuchsen zu einem Preis, an den ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt habe (die Händler wolmen mich immer warnen aber das entlockt mir ein müdes Schulterzucken;-).

Nun sagt der RM Tech Support (übrigens, Danke), man solle besser kein Fett verwenden, das Teflonpartikel enthält (ich habe bis jetzt immer - auch diesmal, denn ich war mir sicher dass ich es richtig mache - weißes Finish Line verwendet). Stellt sich die Frage wie ich nun was Besseres finde.

Was fällt Euch dazu ein? Lithiumfrei sollte es wohl sein, und damit disqualifizieren sich ca. 95% aller industriell verwendeten Gleitlagerfette ...

Habt Ihr allgemein Tipps & Erfahrungen zum Thema Gleitlager-Hinterbauten, die zu wissen sich lohnt?


----------



## drul (12. Oktober 2004)

OK, dann geb' ich erstmal die Antwort vom Bike Action Tech Support weiter:
Judy Butter oder Pedros Syn Grease.

Aber Eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tipps interessieren mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. Oktober 2004)

Ich verwende bei meinem Element gar kein Fett, und habe damit auch keine Probleme. Ich habe nach ca. 2800 km die Lager ausgebaut, gesäubert und wieder eingesetzt. Werde das jetzt alle 6 Monate so machen. Bis jetzt weder Verschleiss bzw. knarzen oder ähnliches zu vermelden. Die Gleitlager sind m.E. viel besser als ihr Ruf. Bei der Montage ist aber auf jeden Fall darauf zu achten, das die Drehmomente eingehalten werden.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
meine Pflege beschränkt sich auf einen Tropfen Öl pro Lagerstelle
nach jedem Waschen. Die Lager an der Wippe haben auf diese 
Weise 4 Jahre gehalten, die restlichen Lager 5 Jahre.
Ich bin voll zufrieden mit den Gleitlagern und möchte das 
Mehrgewicht der Kugellager nicht haben.
Thomas


----------



## drul (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ja, ich habe nicht gesagt dass ich mit den Gleitlagern unzufrieden bin.
Der Satz den ich gerade ausgetauscht habe hat ca. 6 Jahre gehalten, allerdings bin ich wg. Rennrad auch relativ wenig gefahren.

Nur der erste Satz hielt gar nicht lang, aber das war das bekannte Problem mit dem sich lösenden Hauptschwingenlager. Es wurde nachgearbeitet, die Lager gratis getauscht und ab da war Ruh'.

Anfangs hat man öfters gelesen, man solle die Lager überhaupt nicht fetten, aber Bike Action gibt seit Jahren an (habe noch eine Bike von '98), die Lager zu fetten.

Ich habe jetzt gem. Empfehlung das erste Mal Judy Butter genommen - klasse! Der Hinterbau ist wesentlich leichtgängiger geworden.

Hier noch die aktuell empfohlenen Drehmomente: Hauptlager 27nm, übrige lager (M6 Schrauben) 9nm.


----------

